# John W. Maxwell Collection



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the status of the John W. Maxwell collection these days? Last I heard his son in Nevada had the collection...


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

There was a lot of discussion about the possible locations the colection might end up about a month ago on the Yahoo RGS Forum after the death of Wally Maxwell. According to Jerry Day, from Longmont, CO, in a forum posting about the collection on 9/04/11, “It is not in Colorado now. Bruce Maxwell lived in Nevada and that is where the collection is now.” 

I have not seen any comments regarding the collection since then. My guess is that it will either end up at the Denver Public Library or the Colorado Railroad Museum. Of course, there are a lot of other places it could end up, but -- in the end -- money talks!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

It was posted on the LSC that there are ongoing negotiations with the Colorado Railroad Museum. 

Bob C.


----------



## Loco112 (Sep 1, 2012)

Is there any news on this? 

I need one specific .dwg that is not kept anywhere else: 

the 1880 D&RGW Harp switch stand drawing. 

Anyone here already have a copy?


----------



## Loco112 (Sep 1, 2012)

The Maxwell collection is still in limbo. Bruce's widow has moved and no one (not the DPL nor CRRM, nor I ) can locate her at this time. 

I really need a copy of that Maxwell Collections D&RG Harp switch stand drawing. If anyone knows of any another NG drawing collector that might have a copy, please let me know. I'll pursue all leads, and I appreciate any suggestions.


----------

